# Prayers for friends who lost their daughter



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 9, 2004)

Some friends of ours from our old church lost their 17 year old daughter in a wreck Tuesday after school. She hydroplaned on Hwy 124 in Snellville and hit a box truck head on, she was in a Saturn.

She was the same age my daughter would have been and they were close when they were in preschool and Sunday School. They are together again.

Please pray for Nancy, Ricky, and their family.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Sep 9, 2004)

Consider it done. Makes me sad to even read your post.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 9, 2004)

May God grant them strength and in their time of sorrow, I can't even imagine.


----------



## CAL (Sep 9, 2004)

Prayers on the way for family.Like David Mills,I can't even imagine either!


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 10, 2004)

*Jeff...*

Prayers added to for the family - Thank you for allowing your own life experiences to cause you to reach out even more to those who are hurting too...


----------



## mutt (Sep 10, 2004)

Prayers sent for the family

mutt


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear of another young life lost in a car accident. Will pray for this family as they face this.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 10, 2004)

*Will do Jeff*

So much pain to cope with. God bless and comfort them all.

Al


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 10, 2004)

Will do, Brother!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 10, 2004)

So sad...   
Prayer sent up....
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 10, 2004)

Prayers sent....nothing can be more painful than losing a child...


----------



## cpaboy (Sep 10, 2004)

Add my prayers.  It takes a real man of faith to view it like you.


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Sep 10, 2004)

Prayers sent. Loss of a child has to be something you can never totally get over.

GSH


----------



## NUTT (Sep 10, 2004)

Prayer voiced..


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 10, 2004)

Very sad indeed. My prayers go out for them.


----------



## gabuckeye (Sep 11, 2004)

Prayers sent.  I couldn't begin to understand how I would cope.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Sep 14, 2004)

*prayer for young driver's*

praying right now    for the family  and all family's with young teen's starting to drive   w/t


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 14, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## HT2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Jeff.....*

You got it brother......

Man, that has gotta be some kinda rough.....

Prayers sent for them....


----------



## grassroof (Oct 3, 2004)

My Prayers are with them. My children are my daily light , I couldn't imagine.


----------



## Hawg (Oct 3, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## Jasper (Oct 4, 2004)

That's very tough. May God Bless them and others that have been in this situtation.

Prayers sent.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Oct 4, 2004)

Prayers are said and I will continue to pray for this family. Having three daughters of my own, I can't even begin to imagine the pain they are feeling.
Teach


----------

